# Easy pasta salad



## bossman150 (Jul 9, 2017)

This is an easy pasta salad, one of the few recipes that I got from my mother who hates to cook!

You just need 1lb package of rotini pasta, I like the garden kind for the different colors.  1 6.5oz can of sliced black olives, 3-4 oz of sliced green olives or even better greek Kalamata olives and 6oz of crumbled feta cheese.  If you don't like feta sharp cheddar work fantastic cubed.  You can also add some raw or shocked broccoli and/or cauliflower if you like, I have made it that way several times and it was great.  I have even added ham, it is a versatile recipe.  

For the dressing my favorite is Kraft Red Wine Vinaigrette, it goes so well with this.  That dressing use to be the Seven Seas, then it was Kraft Seven Seas and then it actually went out of production for many years.  I was thrilled when it came back!  I order it from Walmart.com because it can be hard to find, I usually order 8-10 bottles at a time.  This dressing is also great on sub sandwiches.  Here is a link so you know you have the correct dressing: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Kraft-Re...YREORDER&athieid=v1&athstid=CS002&athena=true

Just cook the pasta just past al-dente for pasta salad and toss everything together.  I use about 3/4 of the bottle of the dressing and let it sit in the fridge for at least a couple of hours, then add about half the remaining dressing and stir again before serving.  The next day if there is still enough left add the rest and stir again, the pasta absorbs quite a bit of the dressing.

I usually serve this when we have brats or hotdogs/hamburgers on the grill and for summer family gatherings or picnics.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 10, 2017)

Just a suggestion, you might try a standard recipe format with an ingredient list followed by the directions. Most of us are used to seeing recipes in that form. Speaking for myself, the list of ingredients is what grabs my attention first, unless there are pictures. The way you present your recipes, the reader has to "dig" for the ingredients and method which, IMO, quickly causes loss of interest or the desire to even begin reading the recipe.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 10, 2017)

*Welcome Bossman*

Thanks for the recipe and welcome to DC.

While back I impulsively bought a case of 1lb. bags of rotini and have several to use up. Red wine vinegar and olive oil are two pantry items I try never to run out of so will probably make my own dressing based loosely on the Kraft ingredients. Prolly skip the ones I can't pronounce though. Will roast the cauliflower or broccoli because I think it tastes a little better and is easier on my worn out teeth; won't be quite as pretty though. Don't take offense at my changes because I don't really follow recipes; even my own. 

So thanks again and look forward to more of your posts.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 12, 2017)

I just can't eat cold noodles.


----------



## letscook (Jul 14, 2017)

I been making pasta salads with tortellini lately nice change


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 14, 2017)

I use orzo in my pasta salads..

Ross


----------



## Merlot (Jul 14, 2017)

I normally use a mix of rotini with a little tortellini


----------



## MakingMunchies (Aug 18, 2018)

Doesn't sound too bad.. thanks for sharing!


----------

